# Weiher in Baerenthal (Frankreich)



## r3ddevil (30. Mai 2010)

Wenn jemand ein paar Infos oder eigene Erfahrungen über den Weiher in Baerenthal hätte, wäre ich sehr dankbar darüber!
Tageskarte? Fischbesatz? Angelzeiten?

Petri Heil


----------



## boiliemeister (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiher in Baerenthal (Frankreich)*

hey was willst genau wissen?
wie gross die fische sind die tiefe von dem see,die beschaffenheit wieviele angelplätze es dort gibt.
gruss alex


----------



## r3ddevil (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiher in Baerenthal (Frankreich)*

ja genau..
-welche fische dort drin sind
-Uhrzeit in der man dort angeln darf
-eigene erfahrungen mit dem weiher

Danke!

lg


----------



## r3ddevil (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiher in Baerenthal (Frankreich)*

Hat jemand infos über den Weiher in Mouterhouse? Wann kann man dort anfangen zu angeln (Uhrzeit)? Wo bekommt man die Tageskarte? Wieviele Angeln darf man benutzen? etc...


----------



## Meta (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiher in Baerenthal (Frankreich)*

Hallo... 

Ja, der See in Mouterhouse würde mich auch mal interessieren! Ich gehe öfter mit einem Freund angeln und wir waren nun bereits drei Mal in Folge in Haspelschiedt an dem dortigen Weiher. Fische soll es dort nur nach Erzählungen geben und dies kann ich so bestätigen....  

Nun wollten wir uns mal ganz gerne den See in Mouterhouse ansehen. Wer kennt dieses Gewässer und gute Stellen? Wer kann uns ein paar Tipps dazu geben?

Gerne nehme ich auch Tipps zu Gewässern im Umkreis von Zweibrücken (50KM) entgegen, die nicht allzu überlaufen sind. Kennt jemand dort schöne Gewässer und Angelplätze? 

Unsere Favorisierten Fische sind Salmoniden, Esox und Barsche...

Freu mich auf viele Tipps und Antworten...

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## acker_666 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weiher in Baerenthal (Frankreich)*

Über Mouterhouse kann ich auch noch nicht viel sagen, 
3 Ruten pro Angler, 5€ der Tagesschein. Nachtfischen nur auf Karpfen erlaubt. 

Aber hier mal das Reglement. Lieder auf Französisch.


----------



## Monnes (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Weiher in Baerenthal (Frankreich)*

Falls noch jemand Infos zu Baerenthal sucht, ich war dort. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3912829


----------



## blackforesttwist (11. März 2014)

*AW: Weiher in Baerenthal (Frankreich)*



Monnes schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand Infos zu Baerenthal sucht, ich war dort.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3912829


Mit einem Kollegen (eingedeutschter Franzose), war ich
Anfang September 2013 2 Tage dort. Tote Hose.
Ein Einheimischer:
Er hat einen Angler gekannt, der hier zuletzt gefangen hat.
Der ist aber vor 2 Jahren gestorben!


----------

